# Fishing



## soggyturf (10 mo ago)

Anybody fishing in their free time? Got me a nice 1lb'er today.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Got my first yesterday, just one but I'll take it for first time out


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I also picked up the first of season yesterday.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I've fished 8 tournaments so far this year. Best finish was 5th with 22.5lbs on Harris Chain


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

those look like some delicious bass.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Hit about 6 over the weekend during our day out. Here's my best.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Had a good weekend on Lake Talquin, which is just west of Tallahassee. Finished 2nd with 16.04lbs. First had 17, 3rd had 11. Basically 2 of us were on em and everybody else struggled.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Fishing, is that what you call it when I tear up worms and put them on hooks then remove gill hooked panfish from said hooks?

I used to fish heavily, but since kids I play a more supporting role than an active fishing one. &#128515;

https://youtu.be/IheODRwalEw


----------

